

The Other Android Blueprint: FacebookPhone, TwitterPhone, And Ugh, VerizonPhone? - thushan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/04/facebookphone-twitterphone-verizonphone/

======
thushan
Seeing the crapware cell phone service providers are putting (that can't be
removed no less) on their Android devices, thinking of the future outlined in
this TC piece makes me wonder how much worse it could get. And we thought the
fragmentation of Android was something of concern already...

I think it would be in Google's interest to start some sort of certification
program/or requirement that ensures that any device with their logo on it also
can run a user installed vanilla straight-from-Google version of Android
without the gunk.

~~~
wmf
_I think it would be in Google's interest to start some sort of certification
program/or requirement that ensures that any device with their logo on it also
can run a user installed vanilla straight-from-Google version of Android
without the gunk._

That would _accelerate_ crappification as carriers would rather remove the
Google logo and apps than remove their crapware. The idea that Google can
somehow force carriers to do what they don't want to do is admirable, but it
won't work (maybe it would have worked in 2008 when Verizon/Sprint/T-Mobile
were desperate for an iPhone alternative). If Google wants vanilla Android
phones to reach non-developers they're going to have to make them (and market
them, and set up a retail distribution chain, and maybe an MVNO) themselves.

